# Audio System Speakers (outside the box)



## gillygalen (May 13, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had thought of using a set of outdoor speakers for there setup and just enclosing the amp in a sealed unit. 

this is a reference to the speaker I'm referring to.
http://www.fcsurplus.ca/shopping/shopexd.asp?id=1510

I just happen to have a set of these lying around and I'm curious if this is going to work or are they not waterproof just water resistant. They would give a better range of sound being they have a mid and a tweeter. What are your guys thoughts or am i just having a audiopipe dream


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Usually when a speaker says its weatherproof that means it's okay to get a little rain on it but you may find that if you dunk them under muddy water they don't hold up so well. The only other problem I see with them is the mesh grille over them would be very hard to clean unless the grilles can be removed.

If you can see inside there are the speakers (mid & tweet) completely separate? or is it a coaxial with a tweeter sitting on top of a post? If they're not separated mud/dirt/water WILL get down beside the little post into the mid woofer and cause issues.

If you just happen to have a set you could always give it a shot, worst case scenario is they don't withstand getting dunked, best case they keep rocking 


Edit: Being that they're 8 ohm's each i would wire them in parallel to your amplifier, meaning take the positives from BOTH speakers and twist them together, and the negatives from both speakers and twist those together, then connect them to your amplifier. This will make the amp see a 4 ohm load and you'll get more power & volume without hurting anything.


----------



## gillygalen (May 13, 2011)

just realized i ment to put it in audio but didn't look which forum i was in when hit new msg. sorry.


----------



## gillygalen (May 13, 2011)

thanks for the help guys i'm gonna try it and see what happens. worst case i suppose is i blow a set of free speakers. i'll check back later when i make it work. BTW the speakers are seperate


----------



## gillygalen (May 13, 2011)

Just did a test run with those speakers and a bazooka 270 watt amp. Works great now I just need to build a sealed box for the amp and mount the speakers to the side of the box. What is the best way to turn the amp on. would it be a water proof toggle switch mounted to the box or the cigarette plug in style. What are your thoughts. Thanks for the help and the speakers sound great in parallel bridged on the amp(thanks pondtunes). What do you guys run for inline fuses on the amp or do you? My end goal is to make it able to be taken on and off quickly with no hassels so I'm thinking of running two fuses(1 ground and 1 positive) so I can pull the fuses and then just unbolt the audio pipe. and again thanks for all the help again.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

no need to run a fuse on the ground wire, I would suggest a quick disconnect similar to a two prong trailer plug. The fuse on the positive wire needs to be within 12" of the battery. It's main purpose is to protect the four wheeler from burning to the ground in the event of a dead short to ground. If it's fused near the tube thats a very long run of wire to possibly get pinched or shorted and cause a meltdown.


the fastest way to connect it is via the cig lighter however if your bazooka amp pulls more than 8 or 9 amps it's probably going to blow the accessory port fuse. Chances are it doesen't pull that much but you could verify it by connecting an ammeter to it with it running wide open.

Radio shack has some lighted cig plug adapters for about $13 or so, that way you can leave it plugged in and know if it's off or on. As for a waterproof box, the plastic cereal boxes from wal-mart or k mart work great.


----------

